# Yundi Li



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

It happened about a year ago. Please read the following link:

http://slippedisc.com/2015/11/breaking-yundi-crashes-out-of-chopin-concerto/

What do you think?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Seems to me like some people were making a mountain out of a molehill.

The pianist made a mistake. It happens. What's the big deal?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree entirely with member JACE.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

JACE said:


> The pianist made a mistake. It happens. What's the big deal?


Everybody attending concerts with their recording devices is bad for music if you ask me. Especially in the improvised arts where artists and ensembles are trying to stretch out and develop their music and repertoire. Artists are less likely to experiment because they know everything is being recorded for instant upload to the internet.

And it's ridiculous for fans to demand a refund for a musical mistake. Want it perfect? Stay home and listen to an edited recording.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

While it a acceptable to make a small mistake in a piece like a piano concerto, but having the whole passage mixed up and to stop and pick up again, could leave a permanent scare in an artist career. Nevertheless, he apologized, maybe all is forgiven.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I agree entirely with member JACE.


And I second this.


----------



## ramiot (Nov 22, 2017)

I fully agree with Pugg and JACE, a human error they call it...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ramiot said:


> I fully agree with Pugg and JACE, a human error they call it...


Precisely and most of all...... yesterday's news.


----------

